
The Simpler CSS Grid - vladocar
http://www.webdesignerwall.com/tutorials/the-simpler-css-grid/
======
alabut
Summary: he made a 960-like stylesheet framework that increases the overall
width, the size of the gutters between columns and cleans up the markup.

I've been using 960 for a few years and the markup detox is really nice.
Adding clearing divs always felt like a dirty tradeoff for design consistency.

I'm torn about the extra gutter space though and I think I'd rather stick with
960's narrow 20px because it's more flexibile. You can group stuff together or
break them into sections. For example, you can pack in related items real
tight, like a row of thumnails in a gallery, or use the technique he described
to pad out the 20px and create discrete elements like sidebars, containing
boxes, etc.

------
antidaily
Agree completely with the gripes. I've been using 1kb Grid
(<http://www.1kbgrid.com/>). Easier to use than 960.gs, lightweight.

~~~
bobds
Thanks for the link, I started a thread for 1kb here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1737752>

------
superk
I'll stick with the OOCSS grids - about the same size but a lot more
versatile:

[http://github.com/stubbornella/oocss/blob/master/core/grid/g...](http://github.com/stubbornella/oocss/blob/master/core/grid/grids.css)

